# So much for making a good impression.



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Whilst in court today. I made an observation. No one gives a shit what they look like and how they act. I would assume that most off us on here were brought up to believe if you had't to go somewhere important. ie Interview, date or in my case court. You should make an effort to look your best. So i was up this morning (very early by my usual standards) making sure there was no fluff on my best suit and all the creases were in the right place, and polishing my shoes to a mirror finish. Only to get to court and find i was way over dressed. Pretty much everyone else was sitting around wearing tracksuits, jeans and look damn right scruffy. Now i know you shouldnt really judge someone by their appearance. But jesus if i was guilty off some off the things these people were. I'd do my best to give as good as impression as i could by wearing something decent and at least answering questions given to you by the magistrate with a "Yes sir", "No sir", rather than a "Yeah whatever" or a "naw dunno" dunce answer. It shouldnt obviously have any bearing on your case. But abit of respect for the court isnt a hard thing to do and maybe just maybe if the Magistrate received some respect you may get it back. If i were a magistrate. Just by the look off some people and the way they acted would make me wanna push the guilty button.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

genocidalduck said:


> If i were a magistrate. Just by the look off some people and the way they acted would make me wanna push the guilty button.


To be honest, I think most do exactly that!

The thing is, if these were the sort of people who did see the sense of appearing smart at court and making a good impression then they generally wouldn't find themselves there quite as often in the first place! For many it's such a regular occurance that they see it as little more than a day out. Let's face it, they've generally got sod all else to do so to them it makes a welcome change to all the tedium. And now there are TV's outside the courts they don't even have to miss Trisha!

Respect for the judicial system is sadly lacking and their casual behaviour in the court is just indicative of that. But one reason for that is simply a lack of fear (though at times I think a lot of it is just a false show of bravado) - and the cause for that is because the courts tend to be so lenient with young offenders early in their criminal careers. They get used to the idea that even if they get convicted for one of the few offences where they actually get caught, then the worst that is going to happen is a bit of community service. Some of these lads are doing that so often it's become like a bit of a social club where they get together with their mates. Again, like a day at court, it becomes entertainment - a welcome relief from tedium.

Punishment really does need to become something genuinely unpleasant - and then perhaps they will be a little less blase about visiting court.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Cut their goolies off. Not the Nine o'clock news were spot on.

Still waiting for the VIPER identity parade for my son's attackers. He's on soft food with a fractured jaw and they are wandering the streets scot free at the moment probably looking for the next person on their own the 7 of them can attack.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wearing your best bib and tucker, you must have been guilty Jamie? Or you posting this from the Web-Cafe in Belmarsh? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Or you posting this from the Web-Cafe in Belmarsh? :wink:


He'd probably have his own fucking laptop and server it's that fucking cushy these days!!! :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I did some Jury service back in January and was gobsmacked as well, One trial i did was a male rape, the only person that wore a suit was defendant, most of the pikey witness on both sides lied in the box, it was an absoulute outrage.

What is also scary is some of the jurors who will be deciding whether you are guilty/not guilty/sealing your fate maybe for the rest of your life, make their desicion on how you look and what on the nice policeman says :evil:


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Wonder if there ought to be certain criteria for being on a Jury. Being judged by my 'peers' frightens me to death.. based on the average intelligence of the general public the chance of getting 9 people who can all even read even to GCSE level is unlikely.

I would rather be 'judged' by the judge to be honest.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

marko said:


> Wonder if there ought to be certain criteria for being on a Jury. Being judged by my 'peers' frightens me to death.. based on the average intelligence of the general public the chance of getting 9 people who can all even read even to GCSE level is unlikely.
> 
> I would rather be 'judged' by the judge to be honest.


Funny you should say that. I had the option of judge and jury or Magistrate. I chose the later.

Which is more a case off how fucked up the system....I'm the one on trial and im given the choice :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Wearing your best bib and tucker, you must have been guilty Jamie? Or you posting this from the Web-Cafe in Belmarsh? :wink:


Ironically there was another guy infront off court on a dangerous dogs charge. He was the second best dressed person there behind me 

Think he's got no hope with his not guilty plea. First his dog tore to shreds another dog(Actually killing it). Whilst the victim dogs owner was trying to help his dog. He ended up having to have all types off surgery on his arm. Then whilst talking to the guy he said his dog is a good dog really. Yeah righto. Now if he gets off and i get a guilty for as the CPS put it. "single nip to the victims finger". I'm gunna be pissed!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good luck, Ducky...

We were asking after you at Kneesworth last week, everyone was hoping you were still OK. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Good luck, Ducky...
> 
> We were asking after you at Kneesworth last week, everyone was hoping you were still OK. 8)


Cheers Tim...Still alive and kicking.....Just trying to avoid all the bullets that keep coming my way.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, Ducky...
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong, we were glad you weren't there and all that. :lol:

Nah, seriously - good to see you're OK.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jamie, you did the right thing IMHO. No matter what the outcome (obviously hoping for a good one :wink: ), at least you can say you did your best and paid the court respect. I hope everything turns out OK for you m8.

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What you have to say and how you say it is more important than appearance. I still maintain a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere. Without it, you're pretty much screwed IMO.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> What you have to say and how you say it is more important than appearance. I still maintain a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere. Without it, you're pretty much screwed IMO.


Uh oh. :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Punishment really does need to become something genuinely unpleasant - and then perhaps they will be a little less blase about visiting court.


I have to agree, these kind of people wear convictions and punishement as a badge of honour. humiliation needs to be the deterent. If the threat is destroying their status within their degenorate culture you will be much closer to instilling fear of them getting caught!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

BRING BACK NATIONAL SERVICE & HANGING!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Punishment really does need to become something genuinely unpleasant - and then perhaps they will be a little less blase about visiting court.
> ...


Me, 10 minutes, a small wooden cocktail stick, one Jalepeno Pepper, a small clear tube, a small room (brightly lit), a pair of headphones and Gary Glitter's greatest hits CD. No more crime, guaranteed.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Intriguing. Care to elaborate :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> BRING BACK NATIONAL SERVICE & HANGING!!


Don't be silly I taught in the Navy for 5 years and they were some of the thickest people to walk on this planet and these people were the ones who detected missiles coming to ships and making sure the ship avoids the missile....I would wish that fate on former colleagues ........well maybe some


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> What you have to say and how you say it is more important than appearance. I still maintain a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere. Without it, you're pretty much screwed IMO.


Shouldn't that be "I still maintain *that* a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere." ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > What you have to say and how you say it is more important than appearance. I still maintain a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere. Without it, you're pretty much screwed IMO.
> ...


Can't sleep Clive? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > What you have to say and how you say it is more important than appearance. I still maintain a good command of the English language can get you pretty much anywhere. Without it, you're pretty much screwed IMO.
> ...


Nope Clive I am afraid not. With or without 'that' is perfectly acceptable English. You could also add a comma after maintain and it is still fine.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Shouldn't that be "You could also add a comma after "maintain" and it would still be fine". or "You can also add a comma after "maintain" and it is still fine.", else you're mixing future and present tense, which isn't gramatically perfect, and if you read it without the quotation marks it doesn't make any sense at all, technically ;-)

As for your original sentence, the "that" removes a potential slight ambiguity, in which the meaning could be that you are stating you ensure that you keep ("maintain") a good command of the English language. Which when not faced with me in maximum pedant mode, I'd agree you do ;-)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


There are two 'M's in grammatical Clive. Also, you need a full stop at the end of your statements as well as question marks at the end of questions or, technically, your post doesnâ€™t make sense.

However, I wonâ€™t be a pedant.

Oops nearly forgot the obligatory wink there. :wink:


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Petard, hoisted, own etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Then Tosh I must apologise, Ive shagged her.





Leg said:


> You guys really shouldnt poke fun at Tosh, its really not fair on the poor lad.





Leg said:


> I wonder what the new coupe will look like......





Leg said:


> Sorry, Im from Leeds. What is a virgin?


No, I haven't removed a single apostrope or question mark for comedy effect*.* 

I think both our greenhouses are full of holes.   Luckily, it's just a forum, so I guess we'll both be understood just fine. At least we're aware of grammar, bless her!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Then Tosh I must apologise, Ive shagged her.
> ...


Well I think everyone lets things slide a little on the forum. Mind you, even the statements above are merely missing minor grammar (minor in this environment) from within words that do not affect its meaning (there I go again, no apostrophe). Indeed the third statement, which you may try to insinuate requires a question mark, is a simple use of the full stop in succession to imply a pondering thought. This method is often used in novels and such like where meaning is required rather than grammatical correctness. To be fair, I doubt the majority of members on here would know what the hell we are taking about judging from half the threads I read.

What is funny, and you rarely achieve funny so lets celebrate this one attempt, is that you trawled multiple posts to get those. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let us examine the core driver behind your posts though. I find it rather amusing although lets be honest, I am a little twisted.

I swore in a non flame room thread, on purpose Iâ€™ll admit, to see if any moderators were about and up popped your good self. Why did I do that? Well I pointed that out at the time. You (the mods) are inconsistent and hypocritical. You stick your nose into that thread whining about swearing and name calling (not that I did any of that), deleting posts like anyone gives a shit, yet it goes on all over the forum and what do you and your cronies do? Fuck all. It is hilarious. :lol:

I have never been on a more poorly moderated forum than this. Hell Kev Powell quit as a mod months ago yet is still listed as a mod. Is anyone actually awake in TTF Mod land? [smiley=zzz.gif]

Enjoy the internet power Clive, try and use it properly though eh.

Oh by the way Clive, we can tell you didnâ€™t do anything for comedy effect, no need to point it out. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I swore in a non flame room thread, on purpose Iâ€™ll admit, to see if any moderators were about and up popped your good self. Why did I do that? Well I pointed that out at the time. You (the mods) are inconsistent and hypocritical. You stick your nose into that thread whining about swearing and name calling (not that I did any of that), deleting posts like anyone gives a shit, yet it goes on all over the forum and what do you and your cronies do? Fuck all. It is hilarious. :lol:
> 
> I have never been on a more poorly moderated forum than this. Hell Kev Powell quit as a mod months ago yet is still listed as a mod. Is anyone actually awake in TTF Mod land? [smiley=zzz.gif]


One or two mods are awake, but mods can't change Kev's status. Jae can, assuming he's aware of Kevin's resignation. You can remove yourself from the moderator usergroup, but this just stops you seeing the moderator forum, it doesn't take away moderator features or remove you from the mod list. Kev may well have removed himself from the usergroup, which is all he can do, as I've just discovered 

I moderated the posts I read in the forums I visit, or posts that forum members brought to my attention. I agree it would be nice if moderation was applied more evenly, but that would require more mods, or an admin, who do anything in the forums they regularly read. You complained particularly about the MkII forum, about which I don't really give a shit, so I don't devote any significant time to reading.

Out of curiousity, who are the "cronies"? It could be argued that Jae has cronies (i.e. the moderators) but I don't see how the moderators have cronies?

However, despite all the above, I think you make one good point - (pretty much) nobody gives a shit, from the top down. There was a time when the forum was a community, a place where people, in general, weren't out to make the place hard work, less enjoyable and of less value in general. It was worth moderating then as the twats were few and far between. My opinion is that those days are long gone. So there probably isn't a need for moderation anymore and it doesn't really matter if long term posters lose access from work, or if the forum fills up with Nike spammers or if in fact the site gets shut down because someone posts something defamatory, racist, etc. etc. because there isn't much of value to be seen in any case.

Cheers, Clive

P.S. Jamie, sorry for the hijack. Maybe a nice mod will split this into it's own thread :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice positive take on things there Clive.

Not that in any way disagree. :wink:

Even forum pedantry is not what it once was and standards have slipped. Some people here don't even know what constitutes a double negative. :lol:

(edit) Back on topic - I hope the Beak does not come back wearing a black hat Duckie, and you get a good result.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I swore in a non flame room thread, on purpose Iâ€™ll admit, to see if any moderators were about and up popped your good self. Why did I do that? Well I pointed that out at the time. You (the mods) are inconsistent and hypocritical. You stick your nose into that thread whining about swearing and name calling (not that I did any of that), deleting posts like anyone gives a shit, yet it goes on all over the forum and what do you and your cronies do? Fuck all. It is hilarious. :lol:
> ...


Responded to your PM.

You have to ask yourself Clive, is the forum in the state it is because the mods havent kept on top of it and been consistent or are the mods in the state they are because of the forum?

Bear in mind that my original 'testing' of the mods and whether they were even modding anymore wasnt directed at any one mod.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> You have to ask yourself Clive, is the forum in the state it is because the mods havent kept on top of it and been consistent or are the mods in the state they are because of the forum?


Bit of both I'm sure  It's too big and too thankless a job for one or two people who have lives, jobs, don't get paid and don't get any support, encouragement or answers to moderation dilemmas. This has led to the sort of (understandable) resentment, testing, pushing of boundaries and vitriol, criticism and insults to moderators that doesn't exactly encourage the few who do much, most of it unseen (how many "nike" threads have been moved, or nike posts split out from existing threads, that most users would never see for example), to put more, not less effort into what they do. So the downward spiral begins.

Thanks for the PM 

Now I really am giving Jamie his thread back!


----------

